# Wicked Good Sunday with Uncle Al



## Puff1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Today I'm trying Uncle Als rub's and sauce. 
On a 4lb chuck I'm using Al's "Extra". Out of the bag it was very sweet, then the "extra" hit with a strong zing of heat that stayed on the tounge for a while. I thought this might work well on a chuck.
For the regular Al's I'm using it on loin backs that I picked up at Sam's.
The regular rub tasted very sweet also, with a slight bit of heat.
Irubbed the ribs with mustard but I only had enough rub for two racks(I didn't know there was 3 in the vac pac ) . On the 3rd rack I used one of my alltime favorites Wolfe Rub Original.
I tried a taste of the sauce, it had a strong taste of mollasses with some heat. Al told me different variations to use with the sauce, I'm not sure if I'll try them I might just keep it the way it is to get the full effect.
I'm using a little Mesquite with the chuck and I'll switch over to hickory when the ribs go on.
I also marinated some venison chops Ihad left in the freezer (soy sauce, wosty, garlic powder, black pepper, and onion salt) for a little snack.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 12, 2006)

Nice start puff.....keep up the pics, can't wait to see 'em


----------



## wittdog (Nov 12, 2006)

Looks so good now I'd eat it raw....I'm hoping Ucle Al hasn't forgotten about me....   Looking good Puff...Smoke On


----------



## Uncle Al (Nov 12, 2006)

Wittdog,

Have not forgotten, just been very busy at work. Your shipment will go out Monday. Promise.

Al


----------



## Finney (Nov 12, 2006)

Looking good Puffy.... I also cooked a chuck using Al' Extra Wicked at the comp for eating this week.  Might take it to work at get several opinions.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Full house


----------



## Brian in Maine (Nov 12, 2006)

Looks really good Puff!! I'm cooking Italian today, but you've got me Jonesin for BBQ. What are you cooking on?  Brian


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Brian in Maine said:
			
		

> Looks really good Puff!! I'm cooking Italian today, but you've got me Jonesin for BBQ. What are you cooking on?  Brian


Char Griller


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Venison chops are off. First time smoking venison, it stayed very moist, spritzed with AJ a few times. Ribs are foiled, and the (yes I'll take forever)chuck is at 140.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow Puff, the venison chops look fantastic! At least you have a little to nibble on while the chuck cooks! Great job!


----------



## Uncle Al (Nov 12, 2006)

Did three racks of baby backs myself today. They're out of the foil and glazed with some sauce mixed with apple juice concentrate. They are for customers, so I can't have any,  but I'm sure they'll be good.

Al


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 12, 2006)

Looking good Puff!!  Al's rub and sauce combo, is definitely a combo that's hard to beat!!!  Good stuff!!


----------



## Griff (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow, those deer chops do look good. How long were they in the smoke? Am I correct in assuming around 240* degrees? You the deerslayer?

Griff


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 12, 2006)

dang puff....nice lookin......venison looks great as well as the ribs


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Well guys, to this day it always amazes me the way flavors blend on that smoker! Al your goods made one damn fine tasting rib!
That is what a rib should taste like in my book. Nice bark, and a little bite!
Still waiting on chuckie...foiled and at 195. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Wow, those deer chops do look good. How long were they in the smoke? Am I correct in assuming around 240* degrees? You the deerslayer?
> 
> Griff


In the smoke about 2 hrs at 250.
Yes Griff I've enjoyed taking a deer or two  
Our opening day for gun is Nov. 15, I have to work but were leaving Fri. morning for the great white North (of Mi.)
It's been 4 yrs. since I've gone due to work and family obligations.
But I am ready to put some Venison in the freezer!!
If I don't I hope for a few beers, a roaring campfire, and maybe a glimpse of those Northern lights. If that's all that happens, that's fine with me


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Chuck hit 200 in the foil. I brought it in the house to rest and the aroma was awesome. A taste test reveled a strong sweet taste, not anything I expected. A tiny bit of heat, I expected more heat wise. But definatly tasty. 
I'll see what I can create with the sauce I have left for Monday dinner.

Al I would just like to extend my thanks for letting me try and enjoy your rubs and sauce. 
I look forward to using it again in the future  
I forgot to add earlier this was a bone in chuck. Kind of nice to see the bone fall out of this tough son of a bitch


----------



## Finney (Nov 12, 2006)

That's some good looking food there Poof boy.


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 12, 2006)

All looks real good there Puff.  Now you got me wanting to cook some ribs.


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 13, 2006)

That's some damn fine looking bones there Puffman.

Good luck hunting, whereabouts you going?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 13, 2006)

Great looking grub Puff!  I have some of Al's Wicked Rub for beef that I need to get around to using real soon.  Can't wait now!


----------



## allie (Nov 13, 2006)

Great job, Puff!  I'd really love to try some of that venison.  I don't think I've ever had it smoked or grilled before.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 13, 2006)

Looks awesome Puff !


----------



## wittdog (Nov 13, 2006)

Every thing looks awsome..nice job Puff...my guess is Bruce is asking where you are hunting so he can stay far away from where you are....


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 13, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> That's some damn fine looking bones there Puffman.
> 
> Good luck hunting, whereabouts you going?


A little town called Leroy just West of Houghton Lake.
20 acres of private land


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the comments!
Youv'e to try Al's , It's Wicked Good


----------



## Uncle Al (Nov 13, 2006)

Puff,

Thanks for all the positive comments. Really appreciate your taste testing.
Now if I would only hear from Finney !!!!!!  :roll: 

  Al


----------



## Finney (Nov 13, 2006)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> Puff,
> 
> Thanks for all the positive comments. Really appreciate your taste testing.
> *Now if I would only hear from Finney !!!!!!  *:roll:
> ...



It's cooked..... I'm taking it to work on Wednesday.  I've got a physical Wednesday moring and trying to eat a little better until then.
It will get eaten at or around lunch time.  I'll solicit comments.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 13, 2006)

Al, thank you for letting me try it


----------



## Unity (Nov 13, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> I've got a physical Wednesday moring and trying to eat a little better until then.


Chris, you wouldn't try to deceive your doctor about your cholesterol, would you?   

--John  8)


----------



## Finney (Nov 13, 2006)

Unity said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cholesterol isn't an issue so far... thank goodness


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 13, 2006)

Besides Finney's health, what do you think of the food John?


----------



## Griff (Nov 13, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> I've got a physical Wednesday moring and trying to eat a little better until then.



Finney, two days of healthy eating is not going to help a whole summer off bbq comp carousing.

Griff


----------



## Unity (Nov 13, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> what do you think of the food John?


Puff, your example pushed me over the chuck edge. Seeing your excellent results and feeling deprived, I had to give smoked chuck a try. 

--John  8) 
(Yours looked better than mine. Mine probably tasted just about as good, though.   )






Puff chuck.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 14, 2006)

Unity said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet....another chuck convert?
I can't see a chuck cooked any other way now


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 14, 2006)

The last one I did was to tough to pull.  I guess you can't rely on temp alone.


----------



## Finney (Nov 14, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> The last one I did was to tough to pull.  *I guess you can't rely on temp alone.*



Nope


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 14, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> The last one I did was to tough to pull.  I guess you can't rely on temp alone.



That's what Larry always says!


----------



## Finney (Nov 15, 2006)

Al,
I reheated some of the chuck I cooked over the weekend (at the comp) with your "extra" Wicked Rub and some of your sauce.... Man that is a good flavor profile you've got going there.  I really like it.

Gonna vac seal the rest up and eat over turkey day.   

Good stuff man.


----------



## Uncle Al (Nov 15, 2006)

Chris,

Thanks for the props.      Really appreciate you guys doing the taste testing. I am in the process of setting up a system that uses Pay Pal so that folks can order rubs and sauces and pay with a credit card. I think this will work until I get the web site up this winter.

I will let the board know as soon as it is all set up.

Al


----------

